# York Rite



## Randy81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Brothers, I'm looking for your opinion on when to join the York Rite. I will be raised on Monday and definitely want to do York Rite. I was told by my sponsor they're doing some of the degrees at the end of the month and could petition and get it started. Do you guys think it's a mistake starting this soon?


----------



## skas (Feb 10, 2016)

For me? No, not too soon.  Just don't forget about your blue lodge once you get into YR.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 10, 2016)

Which appendant body builds off of the third degree, I feel like there are things left out that I'm seeking the answers on. I'm going  to be turning my application in for the Scottish Rite in the next couple of days


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Which appendant body builds off of the third degree, I feel like there are things left out that I'm seeking the answers on. I'm going  to be turning my application in for the Scottish Rite in the next couple of days


I believe that the York Rite builds off the third degree, that's why I'm more adamant of going that route first. I think I will do the Scottish Rite at some point but not right away.


----------



## skas (Feb 10, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Which appendant body builds off of the third degree, I feel like there are things left out that I'm seeking the answers on. I'm going  to be turning my application in for the Scottish Rite in the next couple of days



The York Rite Chapter and Council build directly off of the blue lodge degrees...


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 10, 2016)

Isn't the York rite a little more expensive in most jurisdictions ?


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Isn't the York rite a little more expensive in most jurisdictions ?


I'm not sure to be honest. I know here in Louisiana it's $120 for all three in the York Rite. I believe it's a bit more expensive in the Scottish Rite.


----------



## skas (Feb 10, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Isn't the York rite a little more expensive in most jurisdictions ?



Dunno.  In mine, it's considerably cheaper (~33% less than SR).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 10, 2016)

I,too, wanted to join the York Rite as soon as I was raised. My mentor and a couple of the older brothers in my lodge advised me to wait 6 months and get to know and understand the Blue Lodge better first so that I would better understand the teachings of the York Rite. I took their advise and am glad that I did.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 10, 2016)

skas said:


> The York Rite Chapter and Council build directly off of the blue lodge degrees...


Agreed.


Travelling Man91 said:


> Isn't the York rite a little more expensive in most jurisdictions ?


Here in Kentucky the York Rite isn't as expensive as the AASR.


----------



## Mel Knight (Feb 10, 2016)

I wouldn't say it's a mistake, but why so soon?


----------



## AndreAshlar (Feb 10, 2016)

In my  jurisdiction, a brother must be in the blue house for 2 full years before he can petition the York or Scottish Rites.  The logic is that brothers will learn as much as possible in the Craft degrees; learn what it is to be a mason before  seeking membership in appendant bodies.  A great philosophy in my view...

Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. I think I'll wait a bit to join. First and foremost, I don't want it to interfere with my lodge. I'm so ready to get to work after Monday.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 11, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I think I'll wait a bit to join. First and foremost, I don't want it to interfere with my lodge. I'm so ready to get to work after Monday.


I believe that you have made a wise decision brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 12, 2016)

I think soliciting a Fellow Craft to join any appendant body is akin to Christmas decorations in the stores in July. It's bad enough being accosted five minutes after your Raising.
My personal feeling? Wait at least a year, study the Three Degrees you've been through, become familiar with the ritual and the lodge. Then consider Chapter, and possibly other bodies.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 12, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> I think soliciting a Fellow Craft to join any appendant body is akin to Christmas decorations in the stores in July. It's bad enough being accosted five minutes after your Raising.
> My personal feeling? Wait at least a year, study the Three Degrees you've been through, become familiar with the ritual and the lodge. Then consider Chapter, and possibly other bodies.


Well said, although it's becoming more common for brothers to become a 32° after only being a MM for a couple of months.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 12, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> I think soliciting a Fellow Craft to join any appendant body is akin to Christmas decorations in the stores in July. It's bad enough being accosted five minutes after your Raising.


Excellent point.


Travelling Man91 said:


> Well said, although it becoming more common for brothers to become a 32 a couple of months after being raised.


This is becoming all too common.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 12, 2016)

I had brothers encouraging me to go Scottish Rite after 3 months of being raised. (Not brothers in my lodge, but brothers from surrounding lodges) I was raised on 10/18/2014 I just asked and received my application to join the Scottish Rite.


----------



## BroBook (Feb 12, 2016)

Our Grand Master put out an edict last year, no new houses until you have been in the order for at least a year. I think it's a good idea, how can you build on what you do not know!!!


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 12, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Well said, although it's becoming more common for brothers to become a 32° after only being a MM for a couple of months.


It's been that way for a century


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 12, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I had brothers encouraging me to go Scottish Rite after 3 months of being raised. (Not brothers in my lodge, but brothers from surrounding lodges) I was raised on 10/18/2014 I just asked and received my application to join the Scottish Rite.


Congratulations brother. I believe that you will love the AASR. I was raised two months before you and entered the Scottish Rite this past November and love it.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 12, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations brother. I believe that you will love the AASR. I was raised two months before you and entered the Scottish Rite this past November and love it.


Awesome, are you going to any other appendant body ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 12, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Awesome, are you going to any other appendant body ?


I have already gone through the York Rite and am staying active in it. It's great.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 12, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> I have already gone through the York Rite and am staying active in it. It's great.


What about the Shrine ?


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Again, thanks for all the feedback. I agree and definitely need to get settled into my lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 13, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> Again, thanks for all the feedback. I agree and definitely need to get settled into my lodge.


I think that you have made the best choice. By waiting awhile I believe that you will have a much better experience in the YR.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 13, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> What about the Shrine ?


I've only been an MM for a year and a half and I belong to two lodges, the AASR, Knights of St. Andrew, and the York Rite. As I am being active in all I pretty much have a full plate right now. I may look at joining The Shrine in the future.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Feb 26, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Well said, although it's becoming more common for brothers to become a 32° after only being a MM for a couple of months.


After just a few months?? THOSE are the ones who just want the ttile of a 32nd in my opinion.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Feb 26, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> I,too, wanted to join the York Rite as soon as I was raised. My mentor and a couple of the older brothers in my lodge advised me to wait 6 months and get to know and understand the Blue Lodge better first so that I would better understand the teachings of the York Rite. I took their advise and am glad that I did.


7 Months in for me as I look to turn in my RAM petition tomorrow. I eventually want to get to the AASR, but I am not going to go all house crazy right away. I will probably look into SR next year, but not if I haven't completed the YR, yet, well, at least that's the tentative plan.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 26, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> After just a few months?? THOSE are the ones who just want the ttile of a 32nd in my opinion.


Some brothers retain information better than others. For those brothers, sure why not go ahead and advance. For the brothers that join an appended body right after being raised and hasn't really grasped the concept of the blue lodge, I would say their title chasing. Don't you know we are living in the age of "it doesn't matter what you know, it's what title you have" I've heard so many debates between 32° masons and 3° masons. What's funny about most guys that chase titles is, they move up so fast when asked a simple question about the 1°, they have no clue.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 26, 2016)

I've always stood strong on, I'd rather be proficient in what little I do know, than to have a lot of degrees and know Jack crap nothing.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 26, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> 7 Months in for me as I look to turn in my RAM petition tomorrow. I eventually want to get to the AASR, but I am not going to go all house crazy right away. I will probably look into SR next year, but not if I haven't completed the YR, yet, well, at least that's the tentative plan.


It took me several months to go through the YR, finishing up this past December. I went through the AASR in a two day reunion this past November so you could say that I finished up both of them at the same time. I'm glad I did as I am retired and have time to devote to my Blue Lodges and both Rites.


----------



## St. Albans (Feb 26, 2016)

A couple of points: first regarding the Rites and the Third Degree - both build on the Third Degree. What is important to remember is that BOTH Rites have their own versions of the Symbolic Degrees. (And the odds are overwhelming that, unless you're from New Orleans, you received the York Rite Third Degree.)

Events transpire in that Degree that do not occur until the 11th Degree of the Scottish Rite. And the stories are not identical. It's sort of like an original movie and a remake (if I may use that weak analogy without sounding disparaging to either Rite.)


----------



## St. Albans (Feb 26, 2016)

As to how long to wait before petitioning a concordant body, I think that varies with the individual. Some may be ready the day after they're raised, some may never be ready. IMHO, the important thing is not to fall into the mistaken belief that you fully understand any of the Degrees you've received.


----------



## St. Albans (Feb 26, 2016)

For me, I joined the YR about a year after I was raised. My response to "when are you going to join the SR" was "when I can get all 29 Degrees." (4, 14, 18. 30, 32, HIKE! You're a 32nd Degree Mason bothers me.)

Last year, when I retired, I was told I was going to Guthrie, Oklahoma. ("Yes, Sir." I highly recommend it if you get the chance btw.)


----------



## Mel Knight (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't rush trust me there's an infinite amount of light in blue lodge.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 27, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> After just a few months?? THOSE are the ones who just want the ttile of a 32nd in my opinion.


Im in the Army and came down on orders so i took the SR degrees a few months after being raised so i could take them with the smae brothers who Raised me.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 27, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> After just a few months?? THOSE are the ones who just want the ttile of a 32nd in my opinion.


Nah. Been done that way for a century. In many jurisdictions it's a natural progression.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Feb 29, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Nah. Been done that way for a century. In many jurisdictions it's a natural progression.


Understandable, but does that make it right/acceptable to make that jump after only a few months?


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Feb 29, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Im in the Army and came down on orders so i took the SR degrees a few months after being raised so i could take them with the smae brothers who Raised me.


Your case is definitely understandable, brother as to any person serving our country as their time is limited and they have to take the opportunity when it is presented.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Feb 29, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I've heard so many debates between 32° masons and 3° masons. What's funny about most guys that chase titles is, they move up so fast when asked a simple question about the 1°, they have no clue.


And THAT is why I said what I said. But, If they retain it and fully understand everything, then by all means go right ahead.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 29, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Understandable, but does that make it right/acceptable to make that jump after only a few months?


It depends on whether you consider it a "jump".  Folks in AASR-SJ don't.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 29, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Understandable, but does that make it right/acceptable to make that jump after only a few months?



It's a matter of degrees (pun intended).  Many jurisdictions required a 1 or 2 year waiting period up until a decade ago.  Now a brother can receive a signed petition and invitation the night he's raised.  That's how the rules work now. 

Right or wrong?  Matter of opinion not of rules.  Acceptable or not?  Matter of opinion not rules.

I would prefer a Brother wait that 1 or 2 years that was once required but I am well aware that's my own preference.  I recommend the number of years it takes to go through the line because that's what I did and it worked well for me but I am very aware that was just my own experience.

You're allowed.  Masonry teaches following the rules and expressing our freedom within following the rules.  I strongly value that freedom aspect.  To me definitely acceptable for that reason no matter that it does not match my preferences.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Mar 1, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> It's a matter of degrees (pun intended).  Many jurisdictions required a 1 or 2 year waiting period up until a decade ago.  Now a brother can receive a signed petition and invitation the night he's raised.  That's how the rules work now.
> 
> Right or wrong?  Matter of opinion not of rules.  Acceptable or not?  Matter of opinion not rules.
> 
> ...


Great way to look at it. After all it is about having our passions subdued so I see exactly where you are coming from. Thanks for your input, brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 1, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Right or wrong? Matter of opinion not of rules. Acceptable or not? Matter of opinion not rules.


Agreed!


Derinique Kendrick said:


> Great way to look at it. After all it is about having our passions subdued so I see exactly where you are coming from.


Agreed!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 1, 2016)

In Oregon you still have to wait a year....I was given an Exception due to my having to move for military service


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 2, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> In Oregon you still have to wait a year....I was given an Exception due to my having to move for military service


Kentucky has no mandatory waiting period but I do think that newly raised MMs should wait a few months before joining an concordant body to get a better understanding of the Blue Lodge first. Just my personal opinion.


----------

